Ask HN: What do you do to make yourself feel better when you're down? - pmoriarty
======
dexterw10
I go out to have a drink or two OR invite my friends for a short party OR play
PUBG. I am single so can't go out with my girlfriend. :D

------
arthurofbabylon
Be with other people.

